# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  تـعـالـي خـبـريـنـا . . يوم || العــــرس || ويـــن خليتيهـ ..؟

## # كل الاحساس#

*


.

.

.


كنت أتـصـفـح المـواضـيـع فـي الـقـسـم ,,

وفــ ج ـــأة وبـدون سـابـق إنــذآر

خـطـر عـلـى بـالـي ســـؤال 

قـلـت بـسـألـكـم هالـسـؤال يـا متـزوجـات . . وأقـدم اعـتـذاري الـشـديــد للـمـلـقـوفـآت 

بـعــيــد عـن الحـيـاة الـزوجـيـة والـمـشـاكـل 

خــبــريـــنـــآ , ,

يـوم الـعـرس ويـــن خـلـيـتـي المـوبـايـل ..؟

فـي الـشـنـطـة ، مـع الـوالـدة ، مـع حـد من الأخـوآت ولا ويــــن ..؟

بـانـتـظـار تـفـآعـلـكـم 

أول مـوضـوع لـي فـي الـقـسـمـ لا تـزعـلـونـي* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

هلا حبيبتي
موبايلي كان وياي في ايدي .. وكنت خاشته وراء المسكه ^_^
وطلعت فيه عالكوشة وكل ها كان وارء المسكه ..

عقب يوم ييت بطلع من القاعه .. عطيت ريلي وركبت السيارة

شفتى الحلاة والعجب ^_^

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

> هلا حبيبتي
> موبايلي كان وياي في ايدي .. وكنت خاشته وراء المسكه ^_^
> وطلعت فيه عالكوشة وكل ها كان وارء المسكه ..
> 
> عقب يوم ييت بطلع من القاعه .. عطيت ريلي وركبت السيارة
> 
> شفتى الحلاة والعجب ^_^



طلع المستور  :Big Grin: 
بس فعلاً عجب ههههههههههههههه 
من اليوم ورايح بقعد أدقق بالمسكـــات  :Big Grin: 
مشكووورة ع الرد السريـــع ^__^

----------


## أم الدماني

عطيته اخويه لان هو يابني للقاعه

----------


## ضي القمر..

يوم العرس خليته ويا ربيعتي الكلوز لين عقب ما دشيت اتصور ويا ريلي اخر شي عطته حق اخت ريلي و حطته ف شنطتي خخخخخ

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

عطيته اختي  :Smile:

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

> عطيته اخويه لان هو يابني للقاعه







> يوم العرس خليته ويا ربيعتي الكلوز لين عقب ما دشيت اتصور ويا ريلي اخر شي عطته حق اخت ريلي و حطته ف شنطتي خخخخخ




مشكوووورين ع التفاعـــل  :Big Grin: 

بانتظـــار الباقيـــات . .

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

> عطيته اختي



 :Smile: 
ثااااانكس مرية . .

----------


## في قمة الرقة

تلفوني كان في السويت ... بس كان مفضي من كثرة الاتصالات وبعدين خليته في الشنطة وهو مفضي ومغلق وقلت ماله داعي اشرجه ونسيته ودورته عقب العرس بايام يوم سرنا بيت اهل ريلي ومادورته الا عشان ريلي طلع عني راح الجمعية وتاخر ......

----------


## mao

امممممم تصدقين ماذكر جني عطيته ربيعتيه تيوده او اختيه 

او خليته ف حجرتيه ف القاآآعه ,, خخخ 

مااآآذكر ,,

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

*أشـكـــر تــفـــاعـــلـــكــــم الــجــمـــيـــل . . 

كـمـلـوا*

----------


## ام سعووود^_^

خليته في الشنطه ...........

----------


## الــمــدلــلــه

خليته في الشنطة في الغرفة اللي فيها أغراضي وعطيت اختي المفتاح

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

*أشكر ردووودكم الحــلـــوة . .*

----------


## شب يلدا

انا غلقت الموبايل وحطيت في الشنطة اللي خذته معاي الشقة وثاني يوم فتحته

----------


## مرافئ صمت

كااان وياااي طوول الوقت ...
لين وقت الزفة.. حطيته في شنطتي اللي كنت يايبتنها حق الفندق..
وبس  :Big Grin:

----------


## الحب الاول

عطيته لبنت خالي

----------


## شوق الدار

*انا كان عندي طول الوقت عقب عطييته لربيعته فديييييتها رب يرزقها الزوج الصالح وهي عطته لاختيه قبل لتسير بيتهم اممم اعتقد جييه ما اذكر خخخخخخخخ*

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

أنا خليته في البيت وسرت الخيمة .. وعقب رديت البيت وشليته وروحت ويا ريلي..

----------


## أم عمرفديته

عطيتة اختي

----------


## dl3a_uae

انا ماعرف وين فريته ماشفت موبايلي الا قبل ان اطلع من القاعه 


من الربشه والخوف ماعرف وين سار 
بالنهايه طلع عند اختي 

وغلقته من كثر الحشره واللي يتصلون فيني
والمسجات 


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

ههههههههههههههههه ماشاءالله عليكم
في ردود ضحكتني والله
الله يسعدكم طول العمر
وأشكركم ع مشاركاتكم ^___^

----------


## mzyoona

فريته فالشنطه قبل ما اطلع ع المعازيم

----------


## أم منــصور

اول ما وصلنا الفندق على طول سايلنت

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

أشكركم ع المشآركة مزيونة وأم منصور

----------


## ريماني العين

للرفع ..

----------


## كشكووششه

كان عندي الين نشيت اصور عطيته ختيه

بس تخيلن ع الكوشه وحده من ربايعي دقت جان ختيه تيب الفون ورمستها والحياه حلوووه

----------


## اميرة اللوتس

بالشنطه الاغراض

----------


## سوارة

ييييييييييييييييييييها ما كان عندي لا فون ولا خرابيط وحليلي

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

اكتشفت انه نص اللي ردوا ما كان عندهم فون  :Big Grin: 
والباقي ماشاءالله عليكم كل وحدة عندها قصة لووول
يلا وين الباقي

----------


## دلع أهلاوي

يوم غايته ان شالله بخبركم

----------


## روحي

خخخخخخخخ

فونيً كااان معايه فالغرررفه ويوووم يييت بطلع للكوووشه عطيته أختيه

----------


## !baby_face!

غلقت فوووني وحطييته بالشنطة اللي بوديها الفندق ,,^^

----------


## bentalshamsi

كان وياه أختي وقت العرس قبل ما أسير الفندق رجعته لي و ريلي عطاني بعد رقم ثاني و موبايل يديد و كلهم غلقتهم في فندق ^_^

----------


## aashiqa

ما سكتنها مع المسكة وما كان يبين بس ريلي كل اشوي يدق يبى يدش القاعة ومن كثر ما كان يدق علي عطيته اختي اللي اصغر مني ونازعته قالت شو مافيك صبر بتدخل اصبر اشوي

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

ههههههههههههههههه
ثااااااانكس ع المشاركات الحلوة
كملوا ^^

----------


## memogirl

سؤال حلو ..
عطيته لأمي ويوم خلص العرس عطته حق ام زوجي ..
ذكرتوني بيوم العرس  :Smile:

----------


## أم حمزة2

تلفوني كان بالشنطة و الشنطة كانت عند امي ^_^

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

*أشكركم ع المشاركة الحلـــــــــوة ^^*

----------


## الحميدية

انا كان عندي بس كان مغلق عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادي

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

> انا كان عندي بس كان مغلق عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادي


ماشاءالله 
مشكووورة ع المشاركة حبيبتي

----------


## bint aliwad

مرحبا

انا حطيته فشنطة الزهبة وطرشتها بيت ريلي قبل العرس بيوم

----------


## عذايب22

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## Miss Cavalli

كان معاي في الغرفة و يوم نزلت خليته ... و يوم رديت كان الجرج مخلص ههههههههههه و احيد ما كان فيه رصيد بعد ... عروس و ما عندها رصيد  :Frown:  خخخخ

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

أسعدني توااااجدكم حبيبآتي
ثاااانكس ع المشآركة






> كان معاي في الغرفة و يوم نزلت خليته ... و يوم رديت كان الجرج مخلص ههههههههههه و احيد ما كان فيه رصيد بعد ... عروس و ما عندها رصيد  خخخخ


خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## همس قلبي!!

ما كان عندي مباااااااايل 

هليه ما يعطون البنت تيلفون الا اذا عرست حتى لو ملجت ممنوع الفون لين عقب العرس

----------


## يا رب لك م

والله تصدقي ما ادري به موبايلي وين حطيته يوم العرس بس اظن حطيته فمكان وانتبهت له وحده من خواتي وخلته عنده وعقب حطوه ف جنطة الفندق 

لووووووووووووووول مرتبشه بالعرس على الاخر

----------


## ~خلك معي

مرحبا الغلا 

كان موبايلي عندي قبل الزفة خليتة سايلنت وحطيته في شنطتي ..

----------


## ~خلك معي

مرحبا الغلا 

كان موبايلي عندي قبل الزفة خليته سايلنت وحطيته في شنطتي ..

----------


## آلجوري..

كان عندي لين قبل ما اظهر وعقب حطيته فالشنطه فالحجره ويوم رجعنا عسب نتصور وعقب شليت شنطتي وسرت ويا بعلولي ...


=]

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

منوريييييييييين ^^

----------


## جربيرا

كان عندي و قبل الزفه خليته ف الشنطه 

و تم ف الشنطه لين وصلنا الفندق

----------


## الدانه\

إمــــــا انـــــــا فـــريتـــــه فالـــــشنطه طبعا مغلــــــق. لـــــمده 24 ساعة

----------


## ميثانه فنانه

امممممم

والله ياطويلت العمر موبايلي ظني اني خليته في الغرفه 

في الشنطه مالي

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

ماشاءالله عليكم
ما قصرتوووا

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

up up up

----------


## غالية المري

عجيب السؤال 
والاعجب الردود رووووووووووووووووووووووعه هههههههه

انا عاد تلفوني كان يبا جارج
والجارج عند البقر
والبقر يبغون حشيش 
والحشيش يبغي مطر 
والمطر عند الله 

ههههههههههههههههه

اسولف 
كان مفضي غلقته وعقيته في الشنطة 
ونزلت بروحي لا شور ولا مشاور مليت بروحي فوق
ويوم وصلت تحت وصلت في كوفي مفتوح وكان كله شباب وسواح 
قفطت قفطه عظيمه
ورديت فوق وفتحت التلفون ومحد عبرني وفضى 
ورديت نزلت بروحي بس من مكان ثاني
ودشيت القاعه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
اتوهقوا الفرقة وابسرعه دخلوا الزفه مع الدق عشان يرقعون خخخخخ ايام صلاح عادل
وبندوا الليتات وشغلوا الليزر 
مصخرت الدنيا بدخلتي
كل ها عشان ملانه بروحي ههههههههه
لا والعرس مخلص الساعه 11 واتحرا بعد ساعتي موقفه 
يدوب نزل المعرس قلتله يالله خل نروح ورانا خط وسفر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## غالية المري

بعدني اضحك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## وديـــمة

ملقووفة داشة عرض .. هههههههه

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

> عجيب السؤال 
> والاعجب الردود رووووووووووووووووووووووعه هههههههه
> 
> انا عاد تلفوني كان يبا جارج
> والجارج عند البقر
> والبقر يبغون حشيش 
> والحشيش يبغي مطر 
> والمطر عند الله 
> 
> ...






ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا لا لا ما اتخيل 
سويتي كل هذا ..؟؟؟!!!! خخخ
لا يكون نسيتي انه انتي العروس مو وحدة من المعازيم  :Big Grin: 
بصراحة هذا أغرب رد في الموضوع كله ههههههههه
ثااانكس على المشاركة العجيبة ^^






> ملقووفة داشة عرض .. هههههههه


منووورين الموضوع والله ^^

----------


## سما-

تدرين انا كثير عجبني سوالك 
انا تركت موبايلي ويا اخوي

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

سما انتي أووول وحدة تخليه عند أخوها أغلبهم خلوه عندهم أو عند أمهاتهم وأخواتهم ^^

ثاااانكس ع المشاركة يا قمر

----------


## وديـــمة

هههههههه والله سؤالفكم كشخة

----------


## ammri-df

اتصدقون والله ما اذكر وين حطيته 
شكلي من فرحت العرس ما يه ع بالي ابد

----------


## طبعي مزووحي

ولاااا اذكر شي ماا ادري من الضرااابه الي استوت مب دراااريه بشي الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## قهوة سعودية

صج والله مادري وين حطيته

اتوقع خليته في الغرفة مع اغراضي

بس عجبني السؤال هههههههههههه

----------


## ام اصيله

امممممممممممممممممم جاعده احاول اتذكر لانه ابد ماخطر فبالي انه ممكن حد يسال هالسوال
كيف يي عبالج هالسوال الفنتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اظن كان عندي فالصالون لين وصلت غرفتي اللي فالقاعه وبعدين ماتذكر خخخخخخخخخخ
بس عيبتني فكره المسكه بخبر اختي

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

*الظاهر الكل كان فاقد الذاكرة في هذيك الليلة خخخخخخخ
أشكركم ع المشاركات الحلوووة
وننتظر المزيد 
*

----------


## خوخة سمسم

انا حطيته في الشنطة وما غلقته حتى والصبح بعد صلاة الفير طلعته من الشنطه ^ــــــــــــــــــ^

----------


## كسوله وادلع

> ما شلته معايه توه بو العيال كان يايبلي بعدا كان حجمه عملاق لوووول
> 
> 
> انا شلت حبوب منع الحمل معايه!!! خشيتها وراء المسكه لوووول


من بداااايته حبوب من الحمل  :EEK!:

----------


## كسوله وادلع

ههههههههههههه انا ما اذكر شي موليه كنت ارتجف وكنت بصيح وبيخترب المكياااج
بس ربج ستر كلهم يلسوو يضحكوني

----------


## الورد1988

ملقوفه

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

منووووورين حبيباتي اسعدني تواجدكم ^^

----------


## وديـــمة

.



.




.

----------


## دلع أهلاوي

اب اب الموضوع كشخه

----------


## سمره كيوت

والله ما اذكر هههههههههههههه بس جنه عند خواتي اي وحده ما اذكر وين انا هاذاك اليوم وين الفون ههههههه

----------


## Mall.08

ربي إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## سعاده2

فووووق

----------


## رورو الشامسي

لااااا انا قررت اذا جذيه السالفه يووم بفصل الفستاان
بقووله لزووم يسويله مخباا وااحد على اليمين احط في اغراااضي ..
بحط علووج عشان يخفف من التوتر- بحط فووني بيضيعوونه لي عقب ...
شو رايكم هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Roes

ماكان عندي فون يوم اعرس لوول جديمه

----------


## nanosa_82

حطيته في خزنه الحجرة بالفندق واول ما طلعت مع ريلي الحجرة على طوووووووووووول فتحت اشوف المسجات  :Smile:  وريلي تم يضحك علي

----------


## بنت آل نهيان

والله الموضوع حلو 
ذكرتيني بيوم العرس .. 


اذكر اني حطيته بشنطة عطوري ... ويوم رديت السويت حطيته سايلنت ^^

----------


## عواشه22

هههههههههههههه

طلع المستور صدقج ..

----------


## الغلا مياسي

عند اختي واخر شي استلمته وقت الزفه

وطبعا فضا .. وفتحته ثاني يوم العرس .. ومسجات التهاني

----------


## VIP_lady

موضوووووووع كشخة،،،،
تسلمين عزيزتي...

----------


## مشغوله

خليته في الغرفه اللي فيها الاغراض
و ماعرف المفتاح عند منو
اظني اختي
خخخخ

----------


## غلا فوادي

ف ايدي .. لين آخر لحظة قبل لا ادش القاعه عطيته ربيعتي الكلوز آو اختي ! مب متذكرة بالتحديد 

و آخر شي و انا ظاهرة من القاعه >> ردو عطوني اياه  :Smile:

----------


## ماما سوافي99

موضوع حلووو...^^
كان عندي طوول الوقت
ويوم نزلت خليته فالغرفة ...مقفولة اكيييد خخخخخ
وعقبها من طلعت اتصور ويا ريلي’’’ خذته...

----------


## مالتيزرس

حطيته فغرفة اللي تعدلت بها وقفلت الغرفه

----------


## دلوعة سلطآن

كان وياي لين قبل ما ادخل القاعه .. من عقب القاعه حسيت ان فوني ضاع ماااا اذكر عطيته منو ><

بس اللي اعرفه وصلني ف غرفتيه قبل لا اسير الفندق >>عاد ذيج الساعه ماهمني وايد هع 

السموحه منكن

----------


## كلـ شموخـي

أحس لـــــــو كنت مكآن العــروووس 
<--- لو لاحــظوآ  :Big Grin:  هع !
.
.
شوهـ بيهمني آلفــون وطوآيفهـ دآم دنيتي كلهآ بتكون عندي فــ هآلــيوم
وأهلي ونآسي بيكونون حذآلي .. وحتى ربعي ^^"
.
.
وآلاهم من هآ كلللللله .. بنسى فوووني للابد بعععد دآم شيخهم عندي ^^"
ربي يحفظه وين مــآكآن ..  :Smile:

----------


## عذاري العين

ختيه عطتني موبايلها يوم عرسها لاني كنت سايره وياها اتعدل وعقب حطيته الها في شنطتها

----------


## *جووري*

خليته عند اختي

----------


## أم حمــد3

كان في الشنطه

----------


## الحب الاول

كان عند بنت خالي 
بس يوم سرنا الفندق خذته عندي وخليته سايلنت

----------


## عروسة للأبد

خليته ف الغرفة اللي كنت اتجهز فيها و يوم رديت فوق عشان التصوير حطيته ف الشنطة و رحنا
اييييييييييييه الله يرحم هذيج الايام

----------


## دلوعة البابا_20

اذكر كان عندي واجيك المسجات واتضارب لييما نزلت القاعه فريته في السويت اللي حاجزينه خخخخخخ واول ما ردت السويت مسكته ويلست اجيك ليما خذاه ريلي وفره بعيد

----------


## ديناء

عطيته لآمايه الله يحفظها 

و لما روحت مع ريلي خبرت أخوي ييبه لي 

و كان ريلي يبي يمشي 

قلت له مستحيل من غير موبايله فديته  :Smile:

----------


## * il.3'la *

عطييته لـ ربيعتي واخر شي ربيعتي عطته لاختي =]

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

*منوووووووووووووووووووووورين حبيباتي*

----------


## شغـٍٍٍٍٍٍـاير

ريلي فــاجأني و قال خلاص عطي الفون لاخوج الصغير وسيم كارت خلي عندج قبل لا ادخل القاعهـ !!!
طبعا انصدمت وتضايجت قلت ليش ؟؟ رد علي ما يخصج !! زعلت و قلت من اولها يتشرط حضرته ..
المهم يوم وصلنا الفنــدق كانت هديتي مبايل ( نوكيا كرووم ) على ايامه عاد ..حرام ظلمت الريال ..
و بــس ..

----------


## لأجل عينه

انا اخت ريلي تقولي شليه وياج فوق عالكوشة 

بس ماتهورت خليته فالحجرره ويا باقي اغراضي

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

ماعرف انا يوم العرس ان شاء الله ناويه اخليه بالشنطه مع اغراضي يعني ،، لانه بيتم معاي طول المده بس لما ادش القاعه بحطه في الشنطه ،، وكلها ساعه ساعتين وراجعة له ^^ ،،
جي سويت يوم الملجه ^^ واستانست لما رجعت وشفته كان فيه وايد مسجات ومس كوولات ههههههههههه

----------


## ضياء الايمان

ف جنطتي عند أمي وبعدين عند عمتي وفالآخر عند ريلي ههههههه

----------


## ورود الامل

كان عندي وقبل لا اطلع ف القاعه حطيته في شنطتي

----------


## مثايل الفلاسي

*الموضوع واايد حلو 

انا اخت ريلي شلت فوني من عندي وسارت عطته لريلي*

----------


## طيبتي تميزني

خليته مع اغراضي وبعدين خليت اختي اتيبه لي,.,



حبيت السؤال والصراحة ما يخطر ع البال.,.



ثانكس خيتو,.,

----------


## كلمة صدق

يوم شفت العنوان اتوقعت تقصدين المبايل

خليته عند خالتي

----------


## بنت الشـمال

هلا. 

انا سرت القاعةوكان وياي وكنت مرتبشة واتعدلت في القاعة وكل شوب ريلي يتصل وانا اطنش وما ارد عليه لاني مربوشة وحتى الحرمة اللي اتحط لي ميك اب قالت يمكن شي ظروري 

ههههه وانا اعرف انه مب ظروري بس يبا يسمع صوتي لاني من اليوم اللي قبله ما رمسته. 
وعقب نا خلصت كل الجهيزات رمسته وما رضى يسكر 

وانا اقول له بتصور يقول لي عادي حطي سماعة البلوتوث. والله ظحكني يومها. 

وقبل لا انزل كلمته وقلت له بنزل الحين وغلفت التلفون وحطيته في شنطتي وخواتي فديتهم ما يقصرون شلوا كل العبئ علي. 

وعقب العرس يوم دخلت السيارة ويا ريلي فتحته. عسب ارمس خواتي لان كانوا مسوين مسيرة. 


ثانكس على الموضوع. 

حبيته

----------


## فوعة العين

ماكان عندي موبايل..
عقب ما عرست ريلي عطاني.

----------

